
Remote First at Quora - coloneltcb
https://www.quora.com/q/quora/Remote-First-at-Quora?share=1
======
twakefield
Are there non-PEO solutions to alleviate the administrative burden of having
employees in many states? Keeping up with employment and tax compliance
requirements is not trivial. Most HR systems (for smaller companies) I’ve seen
still require the employer to register with each state. Might be a good
startup idea.

------
magneticnorth
This is interesting, and at least in the tech world it seems like work will be
noticeably more distributed from here on out.

Does anyone know of any other companies that have gone remote first during the
pandemic?

